# Wireless connection problem



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

I`m looking for someone who can come to my place and sort out a problem with my wireless connection, any recommendations for the Miranda do Corvo area?
Ok, before all you computer geeks start throwing loads of suggestions at me to try this and that can I just say that I am computer literate and have tried a multitude of things to put this problem right but I am not that savvy to go into advanced computer brain surgery.
FYI........I have a Samsung R520 laptop running Windows 7 home premium.
As a stopgap,does anybody know where I can buy about 5mtrs of ethernet extension cable in my area?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Ooops..........should have stated that wireless signal is excellent and all is fine when connected via ethernet cable.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

For the 5m cable, chinese stores usually have them.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

silvers said:


> For the 5m cable, chinese stores usually have them.


Thanks James, how are you?.........will have look in next time i`m in Miranda.


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

*PC shop*

Hi Bob! 

There are 2 excellent computer shops in Miranda, we have used them both and they both speak good English if you need it. One is on the roundabout as you go into Miranda opposite the big woodyard and is next to the hairdressers and dentist (excellent), we bought our lapap there 3 years ago and it stopped working a few mths ago and despite having it in for nearly a full day, they fixed it and with no charge at all, they also copied some discs for us free of charge  You should be able to get cables there as well. They are really helpful. The other one is on the other side of the road going towards Intermarche, you can see it from the other pc shop, they have recently moved into that shop (they used to be near the vets on the precinct). We prefer the one on the roundabout though - highly recommended! 

Let us know if need any further info or contact numbers. We have lived here a good few years now and know most places to get things so contact us on FB if you need anything! 

All the best, Val


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Bob, I'm fine thanks, how are you and yours? I hope you're settling in now. Oh and Val where can I buy a lapap from? They sound very interesting.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

ValnGary said:


> Hi Bob!
> 
> There are 2 excellent computer shops in Miranda, we have used them both and they both speak good English if you need it. One is on the roundabout as you go into Miranda opposite the big woodyard and is next to the hairdressers and dentist (excellent), we bought our lapap there 3 years ago and it stopped working a few mths ago and despite having it in for nearly a full day, they fixed it and with no charge at all, they also copied some discs for us free of charge  You should be able to get cables there as well. They are really helpful. The other one is on the other side of the road going towards Intermarche, you can see it from the other pc shop, they have recently moved into that shop (they used to be near the vets on the precinct). We prefer the one on the roundabout though - highly recommended!
> 
> ...


Hi Val
Your not the only one to recommend the computer shop near the water feature roundabout and I will go in and see what they can do for me.
Many thanks.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi James
Definately settled in.........got my feet firmly under our lovely Portuguese neighbours table, they can`t do enough for us and have made us honary familia.
All the best.


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

*PC shop*



silvers said:


> Hi Bob, I'm fine thanks, how are you and yours? I hope you're settling in now. Oh and Val where can I buy a lapap from? They sound very interesting.


Hi, these are the details for the computer shop on the roundabout opposite the big woodyard, we bought our laptop here, they are called IPS Informatica (next to the good Dentist - 40 euros for a clean and polish) 

http://codigopostal.ciberforma.pt/dir/empresa2.asp?emp=178292

We paid more than you would on Amazon as we wanted a Portuguese language laptop, although they will put an English version op system if that is required. 

Let us know if you need any further help.


----------

